# Center console vinyl split open.



## droidean (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi there,

I have a 99 Maxima with an essentially destroyed center console vinyl.

Any tips on the best way to fix this? I saw some vinyl on amazon but not sure if it would be the right material, or if there is an easy way to install it.

Car noobie here.

Thanks for your help.


----------

